# spray bottle



## prettychili (Apr 9, 2010)

ok here goes, what is the best to put in the spray bottle for chix and ribs?


----------



## bassman (Apr 9, 2010)

Apple juice and rum mixed.  I use one cup apple juice to 1/4 cup rum.


----------



## prettychili (Apr 9, 2010)

it that for us or the meat?


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh wow!! This could be a long thread. You should get quit a few responses. 

 There are so many things you can do. 
Myself, I like sweet things. Juices of any sort.  I've used pineapple, orange, apple, Dr.pepper, Sprite, cherry. ect..

I've even heard of others on here using cherry cool-aid. 

Just mix up something you like and go for it. Experiment a little.


----------



## suthrngrllr (Apr 9, 2010)

I mixed White Grape Juice and Crown Royal 3 to 1 and it was awesome.


----------



## prettychili (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG!!! not the CROWN!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 9, 2010)

I just use apple juice straight


----------



## bassman (Apr 9, 2010)

For us, I mix it 50/50.  You will not find me mixing my Crown Royal in a spray bottle either.  Only in a Crown glass with 3 ice cubes and a dribble of ginger ale.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 9, 2010)

i dont believe in the designation of "whats best"  that varies by person..

I use cranberry juice, olive oil, my rub(aint gettin that recipe), and Jim Beam.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 9, 2010)

I've just been using apple juice so far, but I like the idea of adding a bit of oil - I might try that


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 9, 2010)

I also use a food service squirt bottle vs a spray bottle..  a tart wash ala the book "Low and Slow"  and WSM & bbq master G. Wiviott.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 9, 2010)

My spray bottle contains 100% cherry juice. Like Jim's recipe of adding some olive oil to it, in addition to some rub.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Use straight apple juice. Drink the rum


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 10, 2010)

Sir, put the Crown bottle down and step away slowly, your are commiting an illegal act that no man should commit. I use apple juice, but Bassman gave me an idea I will have to try, at least once.


----------



## eman (Apr 10, 2010)

I like sweet smokes . I add 2 cups apple cider 1cup jim beam to 1/2 cup molasses. heat and stir to thin . then spray.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 10, 2010)

I use cidar vingar and apple juice mixture about 30/70 mix.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine is very similar to Mballi... I go with a 3 parts apple juice to 1 part cider vinegar...although I like the idea of the mollasses in the mix!


----------



## mike65 (Aug 4, 2013)

Apple Juice


----------

